# Ken's Classic Slots



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Anyone know the operator of this site:

http://www.kensclassicslots.com/default.asp

I placed an order via the online store on 02/21. Got a confirmation e-mail and the online order status shows an CC authorization # and "not shipped" since the day the order was placed. My v-mails and e-mails requesting a status have gone unanswered.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you tried the phone number at the bottom of the page?
hojoe


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Voice mail full the first time. Left a message the next day. Messaged via his contact page and e-mailed from my hotmail account.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

www.kensclassicslots.com

now redirects to:
http://www.slotcars-online.com

My ID and password for my "account" no longer work and there has been no response to my inquiries. Time to call the credit card issuer.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup. Time to cancel the payment. This went unanswered for way too long!


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Ken's*

I know Ken well. We race there about one time a month. He is working on transfering from one web site to the new one. I can't speak about how good or bad he fills orders. But I can say he is an honest fellow. 

TF www.hcslots.com


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I will also vouch for Ken as being very honest and all around great guy with passion for all things slot cars. 

Not making excuses, but with the economy the way it is now, he can no longer afford to staff even a part-time employee. He currently juggles working a full-time day job, family life, and when there is any time left after that, goes into the slot business. I believe he usually try’s to fills orders every other day. He might be waiting for one of your items to come in from the vendor. 

-Robbie


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

That's good to know, because I've been trying to make a order with him all week. I left messages, but have not recieived a response.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

roffutt said:


> I will also vouch for Ken as being very honest and all around great guy with passion for all things slot cars.
> 
> Not making excuses, but with the economy the way it is now, he can no longer afford to staff even a part-time employee. He currently juggles working a full-time day job, family life, and when there is any time left after that, goes into the slot business. I believe he usually try’s to fills orders every other day. He might be waiting for one of your items to come in from the vendor.
> 
> -Robbie


I don't know Ken but am sure based by the support here that he is a stand up guy.

That being said and this goes for any and all businesses that are done as a second job/source of income or to help support the habit of the Hobby I have these suggestions:

When life gets too full, suspend your operation, just change your web site to say "We are taking a break and expect to be back in full swing on____"
Then customers aren't left with that sinking feeling of "I just got boned"
If a business can take the time to develop a web site, they can spend time updating it.
And the no reply thing to emails after the fact when someone is just looking for some re-assurance is just lame.

Also I do not believe in selling Anything that I do not have in stock ready to ship tomorrow. Just in time shipping sounds great in principle but rarely works without hiccups.
Today's demanding customers don't tolerate back orders too well.

Bottom line, if you are going to call yourself a Retailer be prepared to act like a Retailer.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Keith, didn't you sell at Gilbertsville?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Keith, didn't you sell at Gilbertsville?


Yes!
Many moons ago, I miss that show 
Thanks
Keith


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

There is a Toy Show at Leesport, Pa this Sunday!
I will be there to shop!
Later,
Keith


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

I will also vouch for Ken. He is an educated professional with a demanding job and an overall good guy who loves slot cars.

I am not making excuses for him, but he stocks as much inventory as he can financially. But sometimes distributors make him have minimum order before they even ship to him, or make him buy two or three of an item as well. So, please have patience. I’m sure he will get in touch with you.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Ken left me a v-mail is morning letting me know that he was not able to fill the order and that it was being cancelled and my CC credited. Case closed.

I had not gotten to checking with the credit card bank. Thankfully, I won't have to now.


----------

